# fastest SE-R?



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

ok I just got my SE-R back and man it's fast. I put headers, nismo intake, JWT cams, valve springs, and nitrous. Tried to put a walboro fuel pump but we couldn't get it to work. But, this thing is no joke and so I was wondering are there any SE-Rs that think they can take me? I will be going to the dyno and the track very soon.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

*yo*

I was just curious as to where you purchased headers for the altima se-r? I've searched everywhere but I cannot seem to find any results. Your ride sounds pretty quick, I'm looking at purchasing an se-r very soon so until then I could race you with my fully adjustable 12 speed mongoose?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

i would race you but i heard 10th gear was virtually unstoppable on one of those. lol Anyway the headers from any 3.5 V6 alty will work, you just have to weld a new egr tube in the back header. O and i would go ahead and buy a new set of mufflers also because the the headers the old ones can't handle the speed of the exhaust.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Track is closed till next year only thing left is illegal


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altyser said:


> i would race you but i heard 10th gear was virtually unstoppable on one of those. lol Anyway the headers from any 3.5 V6 alty will work, you just have to weld a new egr tube in the back header. O and i would go ahead and buy a new set of mufflers also because the the headers *the old ones can't handle the speed of the exhaust.*


lmfao! 


remember to keep this thread a track thread or ill close it once it goes illegal.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Track is closed till next year only thing left is illegal



don't know where your from but the track here is open until thanksgiving. haha


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

altyser said:


> don't know where your from but the track here is open until thanksgiving. haha


Hows your nismo intake doing? Does it work well and give you the performance you were expecting? Do you happen to know the name of the person you bought it off of on ebay? Did it fit your car perfectly?Do you happen to know the part #?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm jealous


----------



## Companycar (Nov 14, 2005)

altyser said:


> ok I just got my SE-R back and man it's fast. I put headers, nismo intake, JWT cams, valve springs, and nitrous. Tried to put a walboro fuel pump but we couldn't get it to work. But, this thing is no joke and so I was wondering are there any SE-Rs that think they can take me? I will be going to the dyno and the track very soon.


This offer is only for SE-R's?


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

jwiist said:


> I was just curious as to where you purchased headers for the altima se-r? I've searched everywhere but I cannot seem to find any results. Your ride sounds pretty quick, I'm looking at purchasing an se-r very soon so until then I could race you with my fully adjustable 12 speed mongoose?


Hotshot has a new header design for all 05+ VQ35 Alties available, including the SE-R obviously, that accounts for the wideband O2 equipment. They will ship both street legal and racing headers, it's up to you.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

altyser said:


> ok I just got my SE-R back and man it's fast. I put headers, nismo intake, JWT cams, valve springs, and nitrous. Tried to put a walboro fuel pump but we couldn't get it to work. But, this thing is no joke and so I was wondering are there any SE-Rs that think they can take me? I will be going to the dyno and the track very soon.


What nitrous system did you install? I'd look into an SAFC-2 if I were you so you can tune better if you've got cams and nitrous. SAFC-2 allows a/f mappings for both on/off nitrous.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

kawika1999 said:


> Hows your nismo intake doing? Does it work well and give you the performance you were expecting? Do you happen to know the name of the person you bought it off of on ebay? Did it fit your car perfectly?Do you happen to know the part #?


I don't have a part number but the company I bought it from was in pennsilvania. It was one of 2 they had left, and I not sure if they got any more. The install was easy and yes it fit perfect. The performance was just what I thought it would be, and the sound at high rpms is very sweet!


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Companycar said:


> This offer is only for SE-R's?


Well what are you running?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> What nitrous system did you install? I'd look into an SAFC-2 if I were you so you can tune better if you've got cams and nitrous. SAFC-2 allows a/f mappings for both on/off nitrous.


That is a good idea. Do you know anyone that uses it? But before I do that I will be getting the ecu flashed. I know I still might need it but first is first, I need that 8500 rev limit.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

altyser said:


> That is a good idea. Do you know anyone that uses it? But before I do that I will be getting the ecu flashed. I know I still might need it but first is first, I need that 8500 rev limit.


Yeesh 8500? I wouldn't go that high using stock rods/pistons dude. Technosquare remaps to 7100 RPM and w/o internal engine work I wouldn't go any higher than that. The newer 300HP VQ35's with the 7k RPM limit alreayd have revised pistons and rods ala Nissan to compensate for the higher 7k RPM limit. I'd say the rods are probably safe until 7500 RPM realistically but after that you're risking blowing the engine. Be careful.

EDIT: If you were being sarcastic, well, ignore my post! :thumbup:


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

altyser said:


> That is a good idea. Do you know anyone that uses it? But before I do that I will be getting the ecu flashed. I know I still might need it but first is first, I need that 8500 rev limit.


Check over on nissan club.com there's a number of guys over there that have SAFC-2's installed on their 3.5 Alties. Do a search in the 2002+ Alty section and you'll get plenty of hits on SAFC-2's.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> Yeesh 8500? I wouldn't go that high using stock rods/pistons dude. Technosquare remaps to 7100 RPM and w/o internal engine work I wouldn't go any higher than that. The newer 300HP VQ35's with the 7k RPM limit alreayd have revised pistons and rods ala Nissan to compensate for the higher 7k RPM limit. I'd say the rods are probably safe until 7500 RPM realistically but after that you're risking blowing the engine. Be careful.
> 
> EDIT: If you were being sarcastic, well, ignore my post! :thumbup:


O i am being very carefull. The stock engine will hold upwards of 400whp, seeing that i won't be exceding the 400hp mark the extra rpms will be ok, maybe not all the 8500 but somthing like 7500-7800. I have the new springs on and the valves will be ok, or at least this is what I am told by my "supplier". his company has turboed the 3.5 alty several times(348whp @ 5.5psi), they made there own kit for the 350([email protected]). So I trust him. Plus in the next 6-8 months i might be able to replace the internals. (fingers X'd)
Thanks for the concern man, and your help. If you find anything else I might need, or need to know.


----------

